# Slipknot lovers, make it heard!



## hempcurescancer (Dec 23, 2009)

Anyone on here digg slipknot? I love em, all 9 of em. I especially love listening to them baked. I used to never understand why some of my friends liked listening to metal when they were high, but I know now. The shit makes you wanna move. Also, Corey Taylor is fucking poetic.


----------



## sketchystunts (Dec 23, 2009)

slipknot sold the fuck out. Were my favorite band till that 3rd piece of shit came out.


----------



## hempcurescancer (Dec 23, 2009)

sketchystunts said:


> slipknot sold the fuck out. Were my favorite band till that 3rd piece of shit came out.


yea yea yea..all the shit about bands selling out. Some of a bands best music comes out after they got famous or "sold out". After all, who wants money? It's not like you can do fuckin anything with it, and they deserve to make money off of their amazing talent. If you'd think before you just immediately write a band off because they make more money or are more famous than they used to be, you'd realize it hasnt impacted their music at all. In most cases the only thing that has changed is that they became more mature, and it was reflected in their music.


----------



## ...... (Dec 23, 2009)

Im sorry but I got to say it slipknot is fucking trash there drummer is pretty good though.But there songs are just fucking retarted like people=shit what kind of gay song is that.Who gives a fuck if they sold out they suck anyway I actually seen someone with the slipknot logo tatted on him that was a great laugh.


----------



## doitinthewoods (Dec 23, 2009)

hempcurescancer said:


> yea yea yea..all the shit about bands selling out. Some of a bands best music comes out after they got famous or "sold out". After all, who wants money? It's not like you can do fuckin anything with it, and they deserve to make money off of their amazing talent. If you'd think before you just immediately write a band off because they make more money or are more famous than they used to be, you'd realize it hasnt impacted their music at all. In most cases the only thing that has changed is that they became more mature, and it was reflected in their music.


IMO anything after their first album is garbage, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Ten bag (Dec 24, 2009)

well i USED TO idolise them! Knew every lyric to every track, still know loads now. But ive progressed into the heavier side of music now, dont really listen to them at all now. But its always nice when a song comes on and you get all nostalgic about it


----------



## hempcurescancer (Dec 29, 2009)

Ten bag said:


> well i USED TO idolise them! Knew every lyric to every track, still know loads now. But ive progressed into the heavier side of music now, dont really listen to them at all now. But its always nice when a song comes on and you get all nostalgic about it


Lol thanks for one of the only nice comments...didnt realize they were so hated on here. I like em because my brothers would constantly play them, and I got used to the style. Obviously thats not the only reason though.


----------



## four20mike (Dec 29, 2009)

I like em' alot! even have a few slipknot related tattoos, lol.


----------



## ...... (Dec 29, 2009)

four20mike said:


> I like em' alot! even have a few slipknot related tattoos, lol.


LMFAO!!!
lets see them!!


----------



## four20mike (Dec 29, 2009)

lmao, ok
give me a sec i'll uplaod em'
You'll probably get a good laugh... 
got a few other bands and whatnot, too.


----------



## hempcurescancer (Dec 29, 2009)

all my bros do 2.. 

and mike he could be making fun of you


----------



## four20mike (Dec 29, 2009)

Lol, im well aware, i could care less though. fuck em'


----------



## hempcurescancer (Dec 29, 2009)

four20mike said:


> Lol, im well aware, i could care less though. fuck em'


Yea, ppl need to realize there's things worse than slipknot...like limp bizkit. My brother has a tattoo of corey taylor (slipknot) ripping off fred dursts (limp bizkit) arm. It's tight.


----------



## four20mike (Dec 29, 2009)

hempcurescancer said:


> Yea, ppl need to realize there's things worse than slipknot...like limp bizkit. My brother has a tattoo of corey taylor (slipknot) ripping off fred dursts (limp bizkit) arm. It's tight.


 dang, thats way badass... i uplaoded mine on the 1st page, I need to get em' finished, definate noob tattoo's


----------



## masterd (Dec 29, 2009)

limp bizkit are gay as fuk, slipknot was good....

MFKR(mate feed kill repeat) was their first and rawest albums(before corey)

SlipKnot was sic.....

Iowa...... well it was alright....

after that... well it went hes down hill....


and as for sellinout..... man i dont know many bands that bought out "good " songs after they sold out.... when i say sold out, i dont mean became popular either, im talking about changing their music to suit the masses, and when your genre starts out with alternative heavy metal and by your last album your genre is popular metal and your music has changed..... THAT IS SELLING OUT

well you probably dont think that because a good song to you is something you might hear on the top 40....


----------



## tebor (Dec 29, 2009)

I met a boy wearing Vans, 501s, and a
Dope Beastie t, nipple rings, and
New tattoos that claimed that he
Was OGT,
Back in '92,
From the first EP

And in between
Sips of Coke
He told me that
He thought
We were sellin' out,
Layin' down,
Suckin' up
To the man

Well now I've got some
Advice for you, little buddy
Before you point the finger
You should know that
I'm the man,

And if I'm the man,
Then you're the man, and
He's the man as well so you can
Point that fuckin' finger up your ass

All you know about me is what I've sold you,
Dumb fuck
I sold out long before you ever heard my name

I sold my soul to make a record,
Dip shit,
And you bought one

So I've got some
Advice for you, little buddy
Before you point your finger
You should know that
I'm the man,

If I'm the fuckin' man
Then you're the fuckin' man as well
So you can
Point that fuckin' finger up your ass

All you know about me is what I've sold you,
Dumb fuck
I sold out long before you ever heard my name

I sold my soul to make a record,
Dip shit,
And you bought one

All you read and
Wear or see and
Hear on TV
Is a product
Begging for your
Fatass dirty
Dollar

So...Shut up and

Buy my new record
Send more money
Fuck you, buddy


----------



## hempcurescancer (Dec 29, 2009)

masterd said:


> limp bizkit are gay as fuk, slipknot was good....
> 
> MFKR(mate feed kill repeat) was their first and rawest albums(before corey)
> 
> ...


In regards to the top 40 thing, that just aint true man....I really only listen to older stuff (besides slipknot) like sublime, hendrix, beatles, and shit like that. I hate most of the new music today.


----------



## masterd (Dec 29, 2009)

hemp sorry man, wast talking to you bro.... just a comment i always say when i talk about music... maybe ive just had to much acid...

as for hooker with a penis..... i love that song man... tool fucking rock!


----------



## hempcurescancer (Dec 29, 2009)

masterd said:


> hemp sorry man, wast talking to you bro.... just a comment i always say when i talk about music... maybe ive just had to much acid...
> 
> as for hooker with a penis..... i love that song man... tool fucking rock!


o aight man, makin me want sum acid lol

and yes tool does fucking rock.


----------



## tebor (Dec 29, 2009)

And the moral of Hooker with a Penis is all bands sale out the day they sign their first record contract


----------



## masterd (Dec 29, 2009)

yeah well that is exactly it.... you ever heard the demo versions of songs? 

they are only really sound good to muso's.... its raw, powerful, meaningful etc. but then the album producer changes their songs to suit the general public(or the demographic they are going for)


----------

